# paypal - ebay question. NT-OT



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It really bugs me that sellers can now ONLY receive payment via paypal..urrr..
I was much happier taking a check in the mail.. 

but im not going to be selling much, so I guess I can live it..

I have *bought* many things on ebay..
I pay via paypal, paypal charges my credit card, then I pay off the credit card..easy enough.
(I dont have, and dont want, a bank account tied to paypal..only the credit card.)

so I recently sold a few items on ebay, and the money from the sales in now sitting in my paypal account..
I now want to turn around and buy a locomotive on ebay..must use paypal, of course, to pay for it..


the question..
lets say I only have $200 in my paypal account, from my recent sales..
the loco I want to buy is $250..more than what is in my account..

Is paypal smart enough to deduct $200 from my paypal account, and then charge me the additional $50 from my credit card?
can it do that? or will it totally confuse the brainless paypal computer if I try??


I thought I could just send myself the extra $50 and end up with $250 in my account, to cover the full cost..

just send a payment to myself, like I send a payment to anyone else..but no..apparently the system isnt smart enough to figure out how to do that..

Im going to have some track to sell soon..look for it in the MLS classifieds! 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been in your position and have purchased items on ebay that were more than I had in my Paypal account. Yes, they _do_ seem to have a computer that will only charge your credit card the amount above what you have in the account. I have done this multiple times. As to the Paypal only, considering all the recent problems with scam artists it's a reasonable and prudent solution, if a somewhat less than desirable option for some.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks steve! 
I will give it a try then.. 
should work fine for me then.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I have my Paypal account linked to my checking account, If I want more money in the PP account, I transfer it in from my checking account, and if I want money out of my PP account, I transfer it back out to my checking account. If I buy something that is more than I have in the PP account, they extract it from my checking account. I didn't like to have the PP account at first, but have found it to be very convenient, and effective paying for stuff I buy on ebay. Thanks to Stan who educated me on PayPal
Paul


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes - PayPal will first take funds from your PayPal account, and then reach into your bank - or credit card - account. First hand experience.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

PayPal works well, it's the fees that will get you though. 

(I dont have, and dont want, a bank account tied to paypal..only the credit card.) 
That was my theory untill they forced an account link after I reached a certain amount of expendature. 

They charge a percentage to the recipient. 
They charge above the going exchange rate. 
They force an account link so they don't get charged the CC fees. 
They also will eventualy want an ID test because of money laundering laws. 

They suck $$$ 

But it does work well !


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've bought and sold quite a lot of stuff on ebay and have used Paypal for years. I have my Paypal account linked to my bank account and have never had a problem. I had a seller stiff me on of all things a $10.00 book. Paypal refunded me my money and went after his account to get their money back. 

So if a seller plans to cheat people or for some reason doesn't fullfill their end of the bargin, Paypal is there to help the buyer. I'm sure their not allowing payment by check has greatly reduced their complaints of non payment. 

Randy


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

Paypall USED to be a good deal....but that was before Ebay bought them. Now you get charged fees by ebay and then fees by paypal. I used to have a non-business Paypal account where members could send me money directly (from their accounts), but I couldn't accept credit cards. If you agree to accept credit cards, they really nail you with the fees (as a buisness account). Ebay has even put filters in place that if you say "pay pal direct", it is flagged and must be deleted..thus forcing you to the "business account". 

Quite the scam they have going with Ebay, but it does work. One last thing I have found is that the default for paying with paypal is to use your bank account. I ALWAYS change that to the credit card payment. They HATE that because it costs them 3%.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not crazy about only being paid buy paypal, but it is convienant. The thing that really bothers me is the feedback forum is useless! If you have a person that stiffs you, there is now way to reflect this in the feedback. Ebays solution is to just leave it blank? How's that help anyone but the boob that stiffs you?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I sometimes put money in my son's account to help him with his household bills (he and his wife have been out of work off and on for some time). When I first started doing this I would send, say $50. and he would get either $45 or $48 (it varied) Then, this summer they began to advertise that money transfers amongst friends and family were free and when I would send money he'd get the whole amount. Then last month I sent some money and they took and additional $7.50 out of my checking account to pay for the transaction. I can understand a "fee" but it has NEVER been consistant and NEVER mentioned UP FRONT before I click the "Send" button.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had a small website business for over ten years (an I DO mean small). I've never liked the PayPal concept, because it's not a bank and has been sued by the Attorneys General of numerous states for its practices. However.... 

Up til a few months ago, I had a merchant account tied to my checking account so I could take credit cards like a real business. Occasionally I'd get a complaint from an auction winner that they'd rather pay by PayPal. I said, "sorry but...." I can imagine that some people walked away from my site because I didn't take PayPal. However, the credit card fees gradually got bigger, and business got smaller, to the point where I'd have a month with a few dollars in sales, but $26 in account fees. Eventually I got off my high horse and acquiesced to eBay's insistence that I take PayPal. But getting a standard PayPal merchant account would cost me $25-30 per month! 

So I found the alternative: PayPal INVOICE. When I sell something, I go to my PayPal account and have them send the winner an invoice. Customer pays PayPal (does NOT need a PayPal account), I'm notified when it's been paid, and I ship the merchandise. The money immediately shows up in my account, less only the standard fee. Fast and easy to understand. It's worth looking into. (I first found out asbout it in dealing with a parts supplier for my cars, not some penny ante business like mine.) 

Regarding checks. I also take checks, but eBay doesn't want you to say that. However, they can't stop you from taking checks, money orders, or gold dubloons, or anything else. I just mention in my auctions that "I accept other methods of payment". I haven't been hassled by them yet. 

If you're selling stuff, you might want to look into the invoice alternative.


----------

